# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  توابع پرکاربرد در php

## reza_alie

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
سلام خدمت همه دوستان 
در قسمت قصد دارم یکسری از توابع پرکاربرد همراه با مثال های متنوع رو براتون توضیح بدم البته با کسب اجازه از مدیریت محترم و اساتید عزیز.

تشکر = رضایت :قلب:

----------


## reza_alie

توابع کاربا داده ومتغیرھا:

اين تابع براي تغییر انواع داده بکار میرود.دو ارگومنت ان به ترتیب نام متغیر ويکي از انواع داده است


settype()


اين تابع براي برسي نوع داده يک متغیر استفاده میشود ومقدار بازگشتي ان نوع داده متغیر است
gettype()
اطلاعاتی درمورد متغیر ھمانند نوع داده و مقدار انرا برمیگرداند
var_dump()
اين تابع برسي میکند که ايا نوع داده ي متغیر بولین است يا نه
is_bool()
اين تابع برسي میکند که ايا نوع داده ي متغیر عدد صحیح است يا نه
is_int()
اين تابع برسي میکند که ايا نوع داده ي متغیر عدد اعشاري است يا نه
IS_FLOAT()
اين تابع برسي میکند که ايا نوع داده ي متغیر يک شي است يا نه
is_object()
اين تابع برسي میکند که ايا متغیر خالي است تا مقدار 1 را برگرداند
نیز خالي به حساب مي ايند NULL , FALSE , مواردي ھمچن '' " , 0
$var = '';
if (empty($var)) echo 'empty'; //output: empty
اين تابع برسي میکندکه ايا متغیر مورد نظر ست شده يا به عبارتي تھي نباشد که در این صورت مقدار 1 را برمیگرداند
$var;
if (! isset($var) ) echo 'is not set'; //output: is not set
گرفتن مقدارمتغیر يا خالي کردن ان . این تابع ھمزمان میتواند بیش از يک ارگومنت را دريافت کند
$a = 52;
$b = 'str';
$c = true;
unset($var,$var2,$var3);

----------


## reza_alie

*توابع کار با اعداد ریاضی
*بخش اول:

یافتن کوچکترین عدد بین چندین عدد با استفاده از تابع زیر:

echo min(5,3,6); //output: 3

این تابع برعکس تابع بالایی کار میکند

echo max(5,3,6); //output: 6


این تابع عدد را به سمت بالا گرد میکند

echo ceil(1.4); //output: 2


این تابع عدد را به سمت پایین گرد میکند

echo floor(1.6); //output: 1


این تابع عدد را به نزدیکترین عدد کامل,گرد میکند. این تابع ھمچنین ارگومانی بصورت اختیاری را برای تعیین دقت محاسبه دریافت میکند.مثال زیر عدد
را تا دو رقم اعشار گرد میکند

echo round(2.590,2); //output: 2.59


شما ھمچنین میتوانید با دادن عدد منفی بعنوان ارگومان دوم ,اعداد صحیح را روند کنید

echo round(2599,-2); //output: 2600


تولید اعداد تصادفی با استفاده از توابع زیر. این دو تابع دو ارگومان اختیاری دریافت مکنند که محدوده انتخاب را تعیین مکنند

rand()
mt_rand(50,100)


تابع زير کارتقسیم (گروه بندي)عدد به ھزارگان ھمراه با گردکردن اعشار را انجام میدھد. اين تابع میتواند يک يا دو يا چھار ارگومان دريافت کند
ارگومنت اول عدد مورد نظر ارگومنت دوم دقت اعشار وارگومنت سوم وچھارم کارکترھاي جدا کننده ھستن

echo number_format(1000000); //output: 1,000,000
echo number_format(1000000.356,2); //output: 1,000,000.36
echo number_format(1000000.356,2,'-','/'); //output: 1/000/000-36

----------


## reza_alie

*توابع کار با اعداد ریاضی
بخش دوم:
*تابع زير براي قالب بند ي مقادير پولي به کار میرود دو ارگومان اين تابع به ترتیب فرمت قالب بندي وعدد مورد نظر. البته اين تابع در ويندوز قابل استفاده نیست.

 
money_format()


تبدیل باینری به دسیمال

 
echo bindec(1010); //output 10


تبدیل دسیمال به باینری

 
echo decbin(10); //output 1010


تبدیل باینری به ھگزا

 
echo bin2hex(1010); //output 31303130


تبدیل دسیمال به ھگزا

 
echo dechex(10); //output a


تبدیل ھگزا به دسیمال

 
echo hexdec(a); //output 10


تبدیل دسیمال به اکتال

 
echo decoct(100); //output 144


تبدیل اکتال به دسیمال

 
echo octdec(144); //output 100


این تابع جھت بدست اوردن جذر یک عدد بکار میرود

 
echo sqrt(9); //output 3


برای بدست اوردن توان یک عدد از تابع زیر استفاده میشود. ارگومان ھای این تابع به ترتیب پایه وتوان میباشند

 
echo pow(2,3); //output 8

----------


## reza_alie

*کار* *با* *رشته* *ھا:*
*بخش اول:*
با استفاده از اين تابع مي توان به قالب بندي متون ونمايش انھا برروي خروجي پرداخت. اين تابع دو ارگومان دريافت مي کند اولي قالبي بااستفاده ازدستورالعملھاي خاص وارگومان دوم متن مورد نظرمیاشد.
---------------- انواع داده قالبندي---------
d خروجي را به عنوان عدد صحیح دسیمال نمایش میدهد
b خروجي را به عنوان عدد صحیح دودویي نمایش میدهد
c خروجي را به عنوان کد اسکي نمایش میدهد
f خروجي را به عنوان عدد اعشاري نمایش میدهد
o خروجي را به عنوان عددي در مبناي هشت یا اکتال منایش میدهد
x خروجي را به عنوان عددي در مبناي شانزده یا هگزادسیمال نمایش مي دهد
s خروجي را به عنوان رشته نمایش میدهد

مثال اول:

 
 
printf("%d",52.256); // output 52
printf("%f",52.256); // output 52.256000


مثال دوم:

 
 
printf("%.2f",52.256); //output 52.26


مثال سوم:

 
$r=0;
$g=228;
$b=255;
printf("#%02X%02X%02X",$r,$g,$b); //output #00E4FF


ھمانند تابع قبلي با اين تفاوت که بجاي چاپ بر روي نمايشگر میتوان مقدار ان را در متغیر ذخیره کرد

 
sprintf();


اين تابع تعداد کارکتر يک رشته را برمیگرداند

 
strlen();


يافتن يک رشته کوچک در رشته بزرگتر. دو ارگومنت اين تابع به ترتیب رشته جستجو شونده ورشته مورد جستجو

 
$x='salam man reza hastam';
 
if(strstr($x,'reza')) echo 'yes'; //output yes


يافتن موقعیت يک رشه کوچک در درشته بزرگ. دو ارگومنت اين تابع به ترتیب رشته جستجو شونده ورشته مورد جستجو

 
$x='salam man reza hastam';
echo strpos($x,'reza'); //outpu t 10


با اين تابع میتوانیم بخشي از يک رشته را استخراج کنیم. اين تابع سه ارگومنت را دريافت مي کند که ارگومنت سوم اختیاري است. ارگومنت اول يک رشته ,ارگومنت دوم يک عدد است که موقعیت شروع وارگومنت سوم تعداد کارکترھاي مورد نظر جھت استخراج است

 
$x='salam man reza hastam';
echo substr($x,10,5); //output reza


تجزيه رشته به اجزاي کوچکتر با استفاده از اين تابع. دو ارگومنت اين تابع به ترتیب رشته مورد نظر و علامتي که فرايند تجزيه رشته را تعیین میکند

 
$x='salam || man || reza_alie || hastam';
$flag='||';
$word=strtok($x,$flag);
while(is_string($word)){
echo "$word<br>";
$word=strtok($flag);
}


کار اين تابع مانند تابع قبلي است با اين تفاوت که مقدار بازگشتي را در ارايه ذخیره میکند. اين تابع رشته مورد نظر را با استفاده از علامت مشخص شده به اجزاي کوچکتر تقسیم کرده ودر يک ارايه ذخیره میکند

 
$x='2010-07-25';
$y= explode('-',$x);
print_r ($y); //output Array ( [0] => 2010 [1] => 07 [2] => 25 )

÷
جايگزين کردن رشتھا اين تابع تمامي نمونھاي يک رشته را با رشته جديد تعويض میکند اين تابع سه ارگومان را دريافت میکند .اولي نمونه رشته موردجستجو,دومي رشنه جايگزين,سومي رشته اصلي که عملیات تعويض بر روي بخشھاي ان صورت میگیرد

 
$x='salam man reza hastam';
echo str_replace("reza","ali",$x);//output salam man ali hastam
javascript و html حذف تگھاي
strip_tags()


حذف فضاي خالي ابتداي رشته

 
ltrim()

----------


## reza_alie

*کار با رشته ها:*
*بخش دوم:*
حذف فضاي خالي انتھاي رشته

 
rtrim();

حذف فضاي خالي ابتدا وانتھاي رشته

trim()

با اين تابه میتوانید تمام حروف يک رشته رابه حروف بزرگ تبديل کنید

strtoupper()

با اين تابه میتوانید تمام حروف يک رشته رابه حروف کوچک تبديل کنید

strtolower()

بوسیله اين تابع میتوان حرف اول تمامي کلمات يک رشته را به حروف بزرگ تبديل کرد

ucwords()

با استفاده از تابع زير مي توان علايم خط جديد در رشته را به خط جديد در اچتمل تبديل کرد

 
\n convert to <br>
nl2br()

قالب بندي متون با استفاده از تابع زير. اين تابع يک ارگومان از نوع رشته,و دو ارگومان اختیاري دريافت میکند اولین رگومان اختیاري عدد صحیحي است که تعداد کارکتر قالبندي شده را مشخص میکند.دومین ارگمان اختیاري, رشته اي است که بعد از تعداد کارکتر تعین شده قرار میگیرد. در صورتي که فقط ارگومان اولي را به تابع بدھیم ,تابع متون دريافي را در قالب خطوطي که شامل 75 کارکتر است را قالب بندي خواھد کرد

$string = '123456789';
echo wordwrap($string, 3, '-',true); //output 123-456-789

تطبیق الگوھا با استفاده از تابع زير. اين تابه سه ارگومان دريافت میکند که ارگومنت سومي اختیاري است.اروگومنت اول يک عبارت منظم است ارگومنت دوم رشته اي است که فرايند جستجو در ان انجام میشود. ارگومنت سوم يک ارايه است که موارد تطبیق شده ی درون رشته را ذخیره میکند

$str= 'salam ali man reza hastam';
preg_match ("#(reza|ali|hoseyn)#", $str,$array); // return $array = ali
این تابع در صورتي که موردي قابل تطبیق را درون رشته مورد جستجو پیدا کرد مقدار// true را
برمیگرداند

اين تابع مانند تابع قبلي عمل میکند با اين تفاوت که کلیه موارد قابل تطبیق را بازيابي میکند. ارگومنت سوم ان ازنوع ارايه چند بعدي است

$str= 'salam ali man reza hastam';
preg_match_all ("#(reza|ali|hoseyn)#", $str,$array); // return $array = ali,reza

جايگزين کردن الگوھا با استفاده از تابع زير اين تابع سه ارگومان دريافت میکند. اولین ارگومان يک عبارت منظم جھت تطبیق الگوھااست.دومین ارگومان رشته جايگزين.وسومین ارگومان رشته اصلي را مشخص میکند البته ارگومان چھارمي نیز بصورت اختیاري میپزيرد.اين ارگومان عدد صحیحي است که حد اکثر تعداد جايگزيني را مشخص میکند.

$value= 'salam ali man reza hastam';
$value = preg_replace ("#(ali|reza)#", "...", $value);
echo $value; //output salam ... man ... hastam

----------


## reza_alie

*توابع کار با آرایه:*
اين تابع يک متغیر را به عنوان ارگومنت دريافت میکند و برسي میکند که ايا متغیر يک ارايه ھست يا نه

 
is_array()

اين تابع به عنوان ارگومنت يک ارايه را دريافت منمايد و کلید ومقدار عنصر جاري را برمیگرداند

 
each()


تعدادي متغیر را به عنوان ارگومنت دريافت میکند وعناصر ارايه را به انھا اختصاص میدھد. اين تابع تنھا با ارايه ھاي ايندکس دار کار میکند

 
$arr = array(a,b,c,c);
list($a,$b,$c) = $arr;
echo $b; //output b


اين تابع امکان پیمايش عناصر ارايه را فراھم میکند وبا استفاده از ان ديگر نیازي به حلقه نیست. اين تابع دو ارگومنت دريافت میکند.اولي نام ارايه ودومي نام يک تابع که بوسیله ان عمل مورد نظر را بر روي عناصر انجام دھد

 
array_walk()


اين تابع يک ارايه را دريافت وعنصر جاري انرا برمیگرداند

 
current()


اين تابع مرتب کردن ارايه ھا را بر عھده دارد. در اين ترتیب اول اعداد بعد علامتھا ودر اخر حروف را مرتب میکند. بعد از ترتیب عناصر ايندکس جديد میگیرند
[PHP]

sort()

اين تابع براي مرتب کردن ارايه ھاي انجمني بکار میرود و روش کار او مانند تابع قبلي است. در اين تابع ايندکس ھاي ارايه تغییر نمیکند

 
asort()


اين تابع ارايه ھاي انجمني را بر اساس کلید ھاي ان مرتب میکند

 
ksort()


اين تابع يک ارايه را دريافت وعناصر انرا بصورت تصادفي جابجا میکند

 
shuffle()


عنصر جاري ارايه را يک واحد به جلو میبرد وان را به عنوان نتیجه برمیگرداند

 
next()


عنصر جاري ارايه را يک واحد به عقب برمیگرداند مقدار برگشتي ان عنصر جاري خواھد بود

 
prev()


عنصر جاري را به انتھاي ارايه ھدايت میکند وان را به عنوان مقدار برگشتي,برمیگرداند

 
end()


اين تابع کلیدھا يا اندکس ھاي ارايه را براي وجود کلید مورد نظر برسي میکند.دو ارگومان اين تابع به ترتیب نام کلید ونام ارايه است

 
array_key_exists()


اين تابع ارايه را براي مقدار خاصي جستجو میکند ودر صورت پیدا کردن مقدار مورد نظر, کلید انرا برمیگرداند. دو ارگومنت اين تابع به ترتیب مقدار مورد نظر ونام ارايه است

 
array_search()


يک ارايه را به عنوان ارگومان دريافت وکلیدھاي انرا برمیگرداند

 
array_keys()


يک ارايه را به عنوان ارگومان دريافت ومقدارھاي انرا برمیگرداند

 
array_values()


اين تابع تعداد عناصر موجود در يک ارايه را برمیگرداند

 
count()


استفاده از ساختارھاي تکرار جھت پردارش عناصر اريه

 
$arr=array(a,b,c,c);
foreach($arr as $val);
echo $val;


ترکیب دو يا چند ارايه با ھم با استفاده از تابع زير. ارگومان ھاي اين تابع دو يا چند ارايه است

 
array_merge()


اضافه کردن يک يا چند مقدار به ارايه با استفاده از تابع زير. ارگومان اول ان نام يک ارايه و اروگومانھاي بعدي به ھر تعداد عناصري را مشخص میکندکه بايد اضافه شوند

 
array_push()


با اين تابع میتوان اولین عنصر يک ارايه را حذف کرد

 
array_shift()


بازيابي بخشي از يک ارايه با استفاده از تابع زير .اين تابع دوارگومان ضروري ويک ارکومان اختیاري دريافت میکند. ارگومانھا بترتیب نام ارايه,موقعیت شروع وطول بخش مورد نظر.که اگر ارگومنت سومي مشخص نشود بخش مورد نظراز موقعیت شروع تا انتھاي ارايه فرض میشود

 
array_slice()


اين تابع دو ارايه را دريافت میکند ويک ارايه که کلیدھاي ان از ارايه اولي ومقدارھاي ان از ارايه دومي ساخته شده را برمیگرداند

 
$a = array('1', '2', '3');
$b = array('one', 'tow', 'three ');
$c = array_combine($a, $b);
print_r($c);


اين تابع دو ارايه را دريافت و موارد اختلاف (مواردي که در ارايه دومي وجود ندارد)ارايه اولي با ارايه دومي رابرمگرداند
اين تابع ارايه را براي مقدار خاصي جستجو میکند ودر صورت پیدا کردن مقدار مورد نظر, کلید انرا برمیگرداند. دو ارگومنت اين تابع به ترتیب مقدار مورد نظر ونام ارايه است

 
array_search()


يک ارايه را به عنوان ارگومان دريافت وکلیدھاي انرا برمیگرداند

 
array_keys()


يک ارايه را به عنوان ارگومان دريافت ومقدارھاي انرا برمیگرداند

 
array_values()


اين تابع تعداد عناصر موجود در يک ارايه را برمیگرداند

 
count()


استفاده از ساختارھاي تکرار جھت پردارش عناصر اريه

 
$arr=array(a,b,c,c);
foreach($arr as $val);
echo $val;


ترکیب دو يا چند ارايه با ھم با استفاده از تابع زير. ارگومان ھاي اين تابع دو يا چند ارايه است

 
array_merge()


اضافه کردن يک يا چند مقدار به ارايه با استفاده از تابع زير. ارگومان اول ان نام يک ارايه و اروگومانھاي بعدي به ھر تعداد عناصري را مشخص میکند که بايد اضافه شوند

 
array_push()


با اين تابع میتوان اولین عنصر يک ارايه را حذف کرد

 
array_shift()


بازيابي بخشي از يک ارايه با استفاده از تابع زير .اين تابع دوارگومان ضروري ويک ارکومان اختیاري دريافت میکند. ارگومانھا بترتیب نام ارايه,موقعیت شروع وطول بخش مورد نظر.که اگر ارگومنت سومي مشخص نشود بخش مورد نظراز موقعیت شروع تا انتھاي ارايه فرض میشود

 

array_slice()
اين تابع دو ارايه را دريافت میکند ويک ارايه که کلیدھاي ان از ارايه اولي ومقدارھاي ان از ارايه دومي ساخته شده را برمیگرداند

 
$a = array('1', '2', '3');
$b = array('one', 'tow', 'three ');
$c = array_combine($a, $b);
print_r($c);


اين تابع دو ارايه را دريافت و موارد اختلاف (مواردي که در ارايه دومي وجود ندارد)ارايه اولي با ارايه دومي رابرمگرداند

 
$arr1=array(1,2,3,4);
$arr2=array(1,2,5,4);
 
print_r( array_diff($arr1,$arr2)); //Output: 3


اين تابع موارد مشترک بین دو ارايه را برمیگرداند

 
$arr1=array('a','b','c','d');
$arr2=array('g','h','a');
print_r( array_intersect($arr1,$arr2)); //Output: a


تابع زير دو ارگومنت دريافت میکند اولي ارايه مورد نظر ودومي تعداد عناصري که بايد بصورت تصادفي انتخاب شوند

 
$input = array("Neo", "Morpheus", "Trinity", "Cypher", "Tank");
$rand_keys = array_rand($input, 2);
echo $input[$rand_keys[0]] . "\n";
echo $input[$rand_keys[1]] . "\n";

----------


## reza_alie

توابع کار با تاریخ و زمان:

نشان دادن منطقه زماني فعلي سیستم
[PHP]

echo date_default_timezone_get (); //Output: Asia/Tehran
ست کردن منطقه زماني مورد نظر براي سیستم
ایران//
date_default_timezone_set('Asia/Tehran');
تابع زير تعداد ثانیه ھاي گذشته از اول ژانويه 1970 تا زمان حال رابرمیگرداند که به ان برچسب زمان نیز میگويند
[PHP]

//2010/08/29 14:45:00
time(); //Output: 1283093100
اين تابع يک ارايه انجمني که شامل موارد زير است را برمیگرداند. اين موارد بترتیب :تعداد ثانیه ,میکرو ثانیه ,اختلاف زماني با گرينويچ بصورت دقیقه اي ومقدار يک يا صفر که نشانگرجلو بردن ساعت است
[PHP]

print_r( gettimeofday()); //Output: Array ( [sec] => 1283101344 [usec] => 906252
[minuteswest] => -270 [dsttime] => 1 )
عدد بعد از نقطه میکرو ثانیه است//
echo gettimeofday(true); //Output: 1283101344.906252

خروجي اين تابع ھمانند تابع تايم بوده ولي بصورت اعشار ,که عدد بعد از اعشار میکرو ثانیه میباشد

 
echo microtime(true); //Output: 1283116216.4375


تبديل تاريخ مورد نظر به ثانیه. اين تابع مقدار ثانیه ھاي گذشته از تاريخ اول ژانويه 1970 تا,تاريخ مورد نظر ما را میدھد. ارگومانھاي اين تابع به ترتیب :ساعت ,دقیقه, ثانیه, ماه ,روز و سال ھستند

 
echo mktime(10,0,0,8,29,2010); //Output: 1283059800


اين تابع کار تابع بالايي را برحسب گرينويچ انجام میدھد

 
echo gmmktime(10,0,0,8,29,2010); //Output: 1283076000



خروجي اين تابع ھمانند تابع فوق بوده ولي بجاي ارقام ,نام زمان را بصورت حروفي دريافت میکند

 
echo strtotime('28 August 2010'); //Output: 1282953600
زمان حال//
echo strtotime("now"); //Output: 1283115424
یکشنبه هفته جاري//
echo strtotime("Sunday"); //Output: 1283040000


تابع زير با استفاده از قالب ورودي تاريخ وزمان را بصورت قالب بندي شده نمايش میدھد. اين تابع دوارگومان اولي اجباري ومجموعه اي از کارکترھاي خاص که قالب زمان را تعیین میکنند. و دومي اختیاري که يک برچسب زمان است,را دريافت میکند

 
***لیست کارکترهاي قالب بندي***
a am یا pm
s ثانیه
i دقیقه
h ساعت بصورت 12 ساعته
H ساعت بصورت 24 ساعته
d روز به صورت رقمي
D روز به صورت سه حرفي
l نام کامل روز
m ماه بصورت رقمي
M نام سه حرفي ماه
F نام کامل ماه
Y سال
زمان حال//
echo date('Y/m/d H:i:s'); //Output: 2010/08/29 14:19:02
شیش روز جلوتر//
$time = time() + 518400;
echo date('Y/m/d',$time); //Output: 2010/09/04
یک روز عقبتر//
$time = time() - 86400;
echo date('Y/m/d',$time); //Output: 2010/08/28


استفاده از اين تابع ھمانند تابع قبلي با اين تفاوت که زمان را بر حسب گرينويچ پردازش ونمايش میدھد
[PHP]

gmdate()
ولي فقط يک کارکتر را به عنوان قالب میپزيرد date کار اين تابع شبیه تابع

 
echo idate('Y'); //2010


تابع زير يک ارايه انجمني که شامل موارد زير میباشد را برمیگرداند. اين تابع ھمچنین يک برچسب زمان رانیز مي پزيردوزمان مورد نظر را بجاي زمان حال محاسبه میکند. اين موارد به ترتیب:ثانیه ,دقیقه,ساعت ,روز از ماه ,روز از ھفته, ماه از سال,سال,روز از سال نام روز, نام ماه وبرچسب زمان ھستند

 
حال//
print_r( getdate()); //Output: Array ( [seconds] => 37 [minutes] => 38 [hours] => 14
[mday] => 29
//[wday] => 0 [mon] => 8 [year] => 2010 [yday] => 240 [weekday] => Sunday [month] =>
August [0] => 1283092717 )
یک روز قبل//
$time = time() - 86400;
print_r( getdate($time)); //Output: Array ( [seconds] => 52 [minutes] => 37 [hours] =>
14 [mday] => 28
//[wday] => 6 [mon] => 8 [year] => 2010 [yday] => 239 [weekday] => Saturday [month] =>
August [0] => 1283006272 )


اين تابع چک میند که تاريخ مورد نظر معتبر ھست يا نه ونتیجه را بصورت بولین برمیگرداند

 
var_dump(checkdate(12, 31, 2000)); //Output: bool(true)
var_dump(checkdate(2, 29, 2001)); //Output: bool(false)

استقبال خیلی کمه!!!

----------


## reza_alie

در حال نوشتن ادامه توابع هستم -به خاطر دیرکرد معذرت می خوام :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:

----------


## reza_alie

:متعجب: توابع کار با بانک اطلاعاتی mysql :لبخند گشاده!: 
تعداد رکورد ھاي تحت تاثیر قرار گرفته در آخرين پرس و جوي انجام داده را مي گیرد

 
mysql_affected_rows()


کاربر فعال را در ارتباط جاري با بانک اطلاعاتي را عوض میکند عوض مي کند

 
mysql_change_user()


تنظیمات کاراکتري پیش فرض را از ارتباط جاري را باز میگرداند

 
mysql_client_encoding()


ارتباط جاري با پايگاه داده را قطع میکند

 
mysql_close()


يک ارتباط جديد با پايگاه داده برقرار مي کند

 
mysql_connect()

يک بانک اطلاعاتي میسازد

 
mysql_create_db()


نشانگر (پیوينتر) داخلي مجموعه جواب را حرکت مي دھد

 
mysql_data_seek()


اطلاعات جواب پرس و جو را مي گیرد

 
mysql_db_name()


پرس و جو را ارسال مي کند

 
mysql_db_query()


بانک اطلاعاتي را حذف میکند

 
mysql_drop_db()


شماره خطاي ايجاد شده در آخرين عملیات را باز مي گرداند

 
mysql_errno()


متن خطاي ايجاد شده در آخرين عملیات را باز میگرداند

 
mysql_error()


يک رشته را براي کار با بانک اطلاعاتي تطبیق مي کند

 
mysql_escape_string()


يک مجموعه جواب بازگشتي را در آرايه اي انجمني يا انديسي يا ھر دو مي ريزد

 
mysql_fetch_array()


يک مجموعه جواب بازگشتي را در آرايه اي انجمني مي ريزد

 
mysql_fetch_assoc()


اطلاعات يک ستون را از يک مجموعه جواب میگیرد و يک شي را باز میگرداند

 
mysql_fetch_field()


طول ھر کدام از جواب ھاي خروجي را باز مي گرداند

 
mysql_fetch_lengths()


يک مجموعه جواب را در يک شي مي ريزد

 
mysql_fetch_object()


يک مجموعه جواب را به صورت يک آرايه شمارشي در مي آورد

mysql_fetch_row()


نمايه فیلد معرفي شده در مجموعه جواب را باز مي گرداند

 
mysql_field_flags()


طول فیلد مشخص شده را باز میگرداند

 
mysql_field_len()


نام فیلد مشخص شده در مجموعه جواب را باز مي گرداند

 
mysql_field_name()


نشانه گر جواب را در فیلد مبدا مشخص شده قرار مي دھد.

mysql_field_seek()


نام جدولي را که فیلد در آن قرار دارد را باز مي گرداند

 
mysql_field_table()


نوع فیلد موجود در مجموعه جواب را باز مي گرداند

 
mysql_field_type()


حافظه را از مجموعه جواب خالي مي کند

 
mysql_free_result()


اطلاعات خدمات گیرنده پايگاه داده را بدست مي آورد

 
mysql_get_client_info()


اطلاعات میزبان پايگاه داده را بدست مي آورد

 
mysql_get_host_info()


پروتکل(قوانین) مورد استفاده در پايگاه داده را میگیرد نسخه

 
mysql_get_proto_info()


اطلاعات خدمات دھنده پايگاه داده را بدست مي آورد

 
mysql_get_server_info()


اطلاعاتي در مورد جديدترين پرسش و پاسخ را باز مي گرداند

 
mysql_info()


شناسه آخرين فیلد اضافه شده را باز مي گرداند

 
mysql_insert_id()


بانک ھاي اطلاعاتي موجود را نشان مي دھد

 
mysql_list_dbs()


ستون ھاي جدول را نشان مي دھد

 
mysql_list_fields()


پردازش ھاي انجام شده را نشان مي دھد

 
mysql_list_processes()


لیست جدول ھاي يک بانک اطلاعاتي را نشان مي دھد

 
mysql_list_tables()


تعداد فیلد ھاي يک مجموعه جواب را باز مي گرداند

 
mysql_num_fields()


تعداد سطرھاي يک مجموعه جواب را باز مي گرداند

 
mysql_num_rows()


يک اتصال دائمي با پايگاه داده بر قرار مي کند

 
mysql_pconnect()


يک ارتباط را پینگ مي کند و در صورت برقرار نبودن ارتباط آنرا برقرار میسازد

 
mysql_ping()


يک پرس و جو را ارسال میکند

 
mysql_query()


.کاراکتر ھاي ويژه را در يک رشته براي استفاده از پايگاه داده بھینه میکند و در اين عمل از
تنظیمات کاراکتري موجود در پايگاه داده استفاده مي کند

 
mysql_real_escape_string()


اطلاعات مجموعه جواب را باز میگرداند

 
mysql_result()


يک بانک اطلاعاتي را نتخاب مي کند

 
mysql_select_db()


وضعیت سیستم جاري را باز مي گرداند

 
mysql_stat()


نام جدول فیلد را باز میگرداند

 
mysql_tablename()


جاري را باز مي گرداند thread شناسه

 
mysql_thread_id()


يک پرس و جو را بدون واسطه به پايگاه داده ارسال مي کند

 
mysql_unbuffered_query()

تشکر== رضایت
 امیدوارم که مورد پسند شما دوستان عزیز واقع شده باشه
موفق باشید
یاعلی

----------

